# Do it "yourselfers", where do you order your 335d oil change parts from



## jtc424 (Oct 16, 2010)

I was thinking AutohausAZ.com they have this filter:

Mahle-Knecht 
Oil Filter; Cartridge Type with Seal 
For models with M57

for $17.05

https://www.autohausaz.com/search/product.aspx?sid=vb4f2o45pv5cg3yukcmmrzr5&[email protected]&[email protected]%20&year=2011&[email protected]%20Parts,%20Seals%20%26%20Gaskets&[email protected]%20Filter

but open to any other suggestions...

Thanks


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

My dealer was giving oil and filter for $67 excluding taxes so I got it from dealer.


----------



## chef_geek (Dec 29, 2008)

getbmwparts.com which is a dealer who sells oil change kits online. Free shipping, 8qts Oil+filter element+oring+plug washer for $91 I think.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Dealer for the filter (~$17) and then 8 quarts of M1 ESP 5w-30 for $7.99/ea. $80 total.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

jtc424 said:


> I was thinking AutohausAZ.com they have this filter:
> 
> Mahle-Knecht
> Oil Filter; Cartridge Type with Seal
> ...


Just curious - are you out of warranty, or is this for 'in between' oil changes?

Which oil do you plan to use?


----------



## jtc424 (Oct 16, 2010)

62Lincoln said:


> Just curious - are you out of warranty, or is this for 'in between' oil changes?
> 
> Which oil do you plan to use?


Will be purchasing for an 'in between' oil change


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

jtc424 said:


> Will be purchasing for an 'in between' oil change


Which brand/type of oil?


----------



## jtc424 (Oct 16, 2010)

OEM: Castrol SLX Professional OE SAE 5W-30


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

jtc424 said:


> OEM: Castrol SLX Professional OE SAE 5W-30


:thumbup:


----------



## slugdriver (Dec 30, 2005)

BMWTurboDZL,

Where are you purchasing the M1 ESP? I unsuccessfully attempted to find a US retailer via the i-net and only rec'd hits on suppliers in the UK. And at that very expensive!

Thanks,

Slug


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

slugdriver said:


> BMWTurboDZL,
> 
> Where are you purchasing the M1 ESP? I unsuccessfully attempted to find a US retailer via the i-net and only rec'd hits on suppliers in the UK. And at that very expensive!
> 
> ...


Here in Atlanta, it is available at all Pep Boys store.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

montr said:


> Here in Atlanta, it is available at all Pep Boys store.


+1

I only chose M1 ESP because it was cheaper than the SLX sold at the dealerships.

Valvoline also sells a LL04 oil and they sell it in both 30 and 40 weights whereas M1 does not.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> +1
> 
> Valvoline also sells a LL04 oil and they sell it in both 30 and 40 weights whereas M1 does not.


Do you recall which product it was? I looked on their website, and couldn't find it. I'd love to add it to my list!


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

62Lincoln said:


> Do you recall which product it was? I looked on their website, and couldn't find it. I'd love to add it to my list!


Valvoline MST


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> Valvoline MST


:thumbup: It looks like it's a Euro oil; have you found it available stateside?


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

I'll give a shout out to Bavarian Autosport, or bavauto.com. I've had great luck with them for several years, and they know what they sell.


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

mecodoug said:


> I'll give a shout out to Bavarian Autosport, or bavauto.com. I've had great luck with them for several years, and they know what they sell.


Bavauto has great customer service and is a top notch company, but... I would be surprised if buying oil and a filter from them was any cheaper than simply buying from your local dealer.

My 2 cents is that if you want the best service, go with bavauto, if you want the best price, go with getbmwparts (Tisher BMW).

(Although in my particular case, my local dealer gave me a discount and BMW oil and Filter for a diesel was cheaper from them than either bavauto or getbmwparts).


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

I use both bavauto and Tischer and have found prices to be lower at each for different items. While in general Tischer has equal or better prices on OEM items, Bavauto seems to have more 'special's' and has a much wider selection of non-OEM, such as brake components and oils.

Between the two of them I have not needed to look elsewhere.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

62Lincoln said:


> :thumbup: It looks like it's a Euro oil; have you found it available stateside?


I haven't looked TBH, but NAPA would probably be your best bet.


----------



## lstratos (May 16, 2010)

I found a link at tischer with the slx for 6.50 but they wouldn't sell it for that price.. 20% mark up... pricy...


----------

